# Nirvana - Free Seeds Dec. 2009



## Vegs (Apr 1, 2011)

Has anyone received and germinated the free seeds sent out by Nirvana in December 2009? They were listed as mystery seeds and even they admitted to not knowing what strain it was.

I was curious if anyone was able to determine the strain and/or can tell me the characteristics. Tall, short, mostly sativa etc.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure what you mean. The free ones I recieved and many many others were all labeled and have been grown out, mostly. I have the Slee in flower right now. Finally got around to growing it.


----------



## Locked (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't remember any Tude giveaway with unlabeled "mystery" beans. I got a cpl orders of the skunk crosses but have not termed any yet.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys. I'm hoping some more folks chime in. I remember when I got my mystery seeds some forum members stated they read in Nirvana's holiday newsletter that they were shipping 10 free seeds for orders in Dec 2009. They also stated they were never labeled so even the folks at Nirvana didn't even know what they were.

I'm just looking for a little insight before germinating them.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, one last thing. These were free seeds from Nirvana and not bought through Attitude Seeds.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh. Ok. My fault, I thought it was the x-mas giveaway via attitude. Have no idea then. Pop and see.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd like to help, but my memory isn't what it was in 2009. LOL


----------



## Killuminati420 (Apr 21, 2011)

i remember those mystery freebies, i lost some of them and only remember germinating 2, 1 was a very big fast growing indica male and the other was a slower growing sativa that branched out very wide when i topped it, plant was filled with frosty airy buds, not too nice but it seemed like it had potential. it never got spider mites or PM, didnt like very much nutes.


----------

